# "Verschreckte" Goldfische



## eggarts (1. Mai 2013)

Meine "verschreckten" Goldfische im Teich haben mich dazu gebracht mich in diesem Forum anzumelden. Ich habe einiges gelesen und denke dass hier sehr gute und produktive Vorschläge gemacht werden. Ich hoffe deshalb, dass meinen Fischen (und indirekt auch mir) hier vielleicht auch geholfen werden kann. 

Nun zum eigendlichen Problem. Unser Gartenteich (2,5 x 2,5 m ca 1,30 tief) ist schon über 25 Jahre alt und wurde in einem früheren Sandkasten mit Folie angelegt.  Drin leben ca. 18 Goldfische (davon noch 8 Stück der vor 25 Jahren eingesetzten) und einige Posthorn- und andere __ Schnecken)

Hier ein paar Bilder...

 

 

 

Ein paar Meter neben dem Teich stand eine grosse über 40 Jahre alte Tanne. Diese musste leider wegen klagender Nachbarn gefällt werden. Das war vor 5 Wochen. Das Fällen war wohl nicht das schlimmste, aber das Ausfräsen des Wurzelstocks war wohl für unsere Goldfische zuviel des Guten. Die Erschütterung konnte man sogar bis in den zweiten Stock es Hauses spüren. Wie muss es dann wohl für die Fische im Teich gewesen sein? 

Ich vermute dass das der Grund dafür ist, dass sich die Fische nicht mehr sehen lassen. Zuvor kamen sie immer sofort angeschwommen, wenn sich jemand an den Teichrand gesetzt hat. Bettelnd und verfressen wie Goldfische halt so sind. Aber jetzt - kein Fisch mehr zu sehen! Nicht mal Futter wollen sie mehr holen?

Da leider auch unser Teichwasser im Moment sehr trüb ist, haben wir eine etwas stärkere Pumpe(4000 l/h) besorgt (daher auch der etwas dickere Schlauch auf dem Bild). Sieht nicht wirklich gut aus und muss noch modizfiziert werden. Wir wollten jedoch erst mal sehen wie's funktioniert. Die Pumpe läuft super, nur durch die stärkere Strömung schäumen die Nährstoffe jetzt auch noch...

Jetzt fürchte ich, dass auch diese Erschütterungen der laufende Pumpe die Fisch zusätzlich belastet. Aber ohne die Pumpe bringe ich die Schwebalgen nicht raus.

Wir hatten immer so viel Freude an unseren Fischen. Jetzt ist es so traurig, wenn sie sich gar nicht mehr sehen lassen. Hatte dieses Probem schon jemand?

Sorry für die lange Erklärung... aber ganz vielen Dank im Vorraus für Eure Unterstützung!


----------



## muh.gp (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: "Verschreckte" Goldfische*

Hallo,

Willkommen im Forum.

Ganz schön viele Fische für 1.500 Liter... und wenn Du fütterst und die Goldis fressen nicht, dann freuen sich die Algen.

Mein Tipp: Stell die Fütterung mal ein paar Tage ein. Der Hunger wird sie wieder zu Dir treiben. Ich habe seit ein paar Wochen auch zwei Mal täglich gefüttert, aber es hat lange gedauert, bis sie gefressen haben, meist erst, wenn das Futter gen Boden sank. Nun gibt es nur noch Abends und siehe da, sobald ich den Futterring ins Wasser lege, stehen sie Schlange...

Ansonsten kann ich Dir nur empfehlen Deinen Besatz zu halbieren.

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Joerg (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: "Verschreckte" Goldfische*

Hallo eggarts,

:Willkommen2

die Fische können sich schon mal erschrecken, sind aber in der Regel nach ein paar Tagen wieder normal.

Die Pumpe sollte nach ein paar Tagen nicht mehr die Fische stören. Nährstoffe oder Schwebealgen bringst du damit aber nicht aus dem Teich.

Die Fische haben sich mit der Zeit vermehrt und sind gewachsen. Der Filter scheint für den aktuellen Besatnd nun zu klein.
Die Schwebealgen wirst du am besten los, wenn du viele Unterwasserpflanzen oder Schwimmpflanzen einsetzt.

Das Schäumen deutet auf einen zu hohen Eiweiß Gehalt hin. Kannst du deine aktuellen Wasserwerte mal messen?

Aktuell bitte nicht füttern.


----------



## canis (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: "Verschreckte" Goldfische*

Gib den Fischen Zeit, die werden sich schon wieder zeigen. Und wie schon gesagt: nur nicht zu stark füttern. 




muh.gp schrieb:


> Ganz schön viele Fische für 1.500 Liter... und wenn Du fütterst und die Goldis fressen nicht, dann freuen sich die Algen.


Hm, wenn die angegebenen Teichmasse stimmen, hat der Teich weitaus mehr als die angegebenen 1.500 Liter....


----------



## Joerg (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: "Verschreckte" Goldfische*

Hi David,

ich kam auch auf deutlich mehr Wasser.  
Mit den Kiesplatten am Teich scheinen die Maße auch zu passen.


----------



## muh.gp (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: "Verschreckte" Goldfische*

Ich habe mich am Profil orientiert... Wenn es tatsächlich 2,5 x 2,5 m sind und die Tiefe durchgängig 1,3 beträgt, nehme ich meine Aussage zum Besatz bei rund 8.000 Liter natürlich wieder zurück!

Grüße, 
Holger


----------



## eggarts (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: "Verschreckte" Goldfische*

Ganz vielen Dank für die guten Ratschläge!

Am Wochenende werde ich mir Teststreifen besorgen um mal die Wasserwerte zu bestimmen. Welche Streifen sind denn Eurer Meinung nach gut oder nicht gut?

Tut mir leid, dass mit den Maßen war vielleicht etwas irreführend angegeben von mir. Das mit den 2,5 x2,5 m ist schon richtig. Aber die 1,30 gelten nur für die Mitte. Wir haben damals vor 25 Jahren rundum drei Stufen (30 cm, 70 cm) angelegt und nur die mittlere war da eben 1,30 tief. In all den Jahren hat sich da unten natürlich viel getan (nicht nur zum Besten wahrscheinlich) und so ist das gesamte Volumen sehr "geschrumpft".

Dass es leider zu viele Fische sind ist wohl wahr. Wir hätten auch schon Interessenten, die einige davon adoptieren würden. Aber unsere Goldfische sind sehr klug. Wenn wir da nur mit dem grossen Kescher in die Nähe des Wassers kommen, dann war tagelang kein Fisch mehr zu sehen. (So war das zumindest letztes Jahr). Im Moment hat sich das Fangen eh erledigt, da immer noch keiner zu sehen ist. 

Füttern habe ich seit 2 Wochen komplett eingestellt Wenn keiner kommt - dann gibts auch nichts...

Den Rat mit den Unterwasserpflanzen werden wir auf jeden Fall befolgen. Sobald Wasserpflanzen im Gartencenter angeboten werden, wollen wir uns eine neue Seerose und noch ein zwei andere Pflanzen zulegen. Soll ich dann die alte Seerose rausschmeissen oder drin lassen?


----------



## Christine (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: "Verschreckte" Goldfische*

Moin,

Seerose macht gar keinen Sinn - zumindest nicht unter der Rubrik "Unterwasserpflanzen". Warum solltest Du die alte rausschmeissen? Wenn sie wächst und blüht, gibt es keinen Grund dafür. Sinnvoller wäre sicherlich das Reinigen insbesondere des Tiefbereiches und die Reduzierung der Fische. Alles andere wäre der zweite vor dem ersten Schritt.


----------



## eggarts (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: "Verschreckte" Goldfische*

Hallo Christine,

habe leider nicht gewusst, dass eine Seerose nicht als Unterwasserpflanze gilt.

Die Seerose die drin ist, hat letztes Jahr nur noch eine Blüte hervorgebracht. Dazu nur noch kleine Blätter. Deswegen spielte ich mit dem Gedanken sie auszutauschen. 

Die tiefere Zone wird wahrscheinlich sehr verwurzelt und verschlammt sein. Um da ran zu kommen müsste ich das Wasser ablassen. Bei der Gelegenheit könnte man natürlich die Fische leichter erwischen??:?

Aber dann mit Leitungswasser wieder auffüllen? Ob das wohl den verbleibenden Bewohnern gut täte?


----------



## muh.gp (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: "Verschreckte" Goldfische*

Hallo,

Ich würde mal sagen, dass in 90% aller Fälle die Teichbefüllung über Leitungswasser stattfindet. Daher, sicher kein Problem.

Ein großes Reinemachen wäre bestimmt der erste Schritt in bessere Zeiten...

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Christine (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: "Verschreckte" Goldfische*

Hallo,

normalerweise bin ich ja kein Freund von Radikalkuren, aber in dem Fall scheint es sinnvoller. 
Man kann natürlich versuchen, auf Libellenlarven etc. ein wenig Rücksicht zu nehmen (picken, picken, picken). 
Deiner alten Seerose fehlen wahrscheinlich ein paar Düngerkegel. Besser wäre es wahrscheinlich eher, sie raus zu nehmen und zu verjüngen. 
Vom Teichwasser fängst Du so viel wie möglich auf, den Rest füllst Du mit Leitungswasser auf. Das hilft dem gereinigten Teich beim "Einfahren".


----------



## RKurzhals (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: "Verschreckte" Goldfische*

Hallo Eggarts ,
auch von mir ein freundliches Hallo! Dein Goldfischteich entspricht ganz der klassischen Vorstellung von einem selbigem. Wie schon erwähnt, muss man Seerosen gut pflegen (z. B. Düngen), damit sie schön wachsen, und daher sind sie nicht gerade gute "Algenwaffen".
In Deinem Teich wirst Du ein paar Unterwasserpflanzen anbringen können, die aber nicht so ohne weiteres gedeihen werden. Entweder Du baust einen separaten "Filterteich" (zu dem Begriff gibt es viele Ideen, ebenso wie Pflanzenteich und Bodenfilter), oder löst das Wasserproblem durch Teilwasserwechsel und/oder einen größeren Filter.
Die Seerose wird schon gedeihen, wenn das Wasser nicht zu stark getrübt ist, und sie genug Nährstoffe (z. B. Schlamm) bekommt. Ihr Rhizom sollte dennoch nicht im Schlamm versinken... .
Um auf Deine "verschreckten" Goldfische zurückzukommen, so ist das leider ein Thema, das ich auch kenne. Sollte es sich bei dem "Goldfischtrauma" um eine einmalige Störung handeln, so wirst Du sie bald wieder sehen. Anderenfalls bleiben sie länger "verschreckt", und das ist auch gut so. Kraniche, Nachbars Katzen oder andere Störenfriede können auch gut ohne Deine Goldis weiterleben... .


----------



## fischmolchlibelle (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: "Verschreckte" Goldfische*

Wie wär's mit dem Planschbecken da kannst du dann auch die Fische und die Pumpe reintun/anschließen und vllt ein paar fischies loswerden 

(natürlich das Teichwasser einfüllen mit der Pumpe)


----------



## eggarts (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: "Verschreckte" Goldfische*

Lieben Dank für die freundlichen Willkommensgrüsse hier in diesem Forum und für Eure Ratschläge. Traumatisiert - genau das ist der treffende Begriff für meine Fische! Mein Mann macht sich Sorgen von was die denn im Moment leben?  Aber verhungert sie wohl (noch) nicht - wenn man ganz genau hinsieht, dann kann man sie sehen.

So wie's aussieht wird es wohl auf eine grosse Reinigungsaktion hinauslaufen. Aber im Moment ist das Wetter hier nicht gerade einladened um im Teich "rumzufischen" wingig und regnerisch .. aber das wird sicher bald wieder.
Ich habe mir jetzt auch Wasserwerte-Messstäbchen gekauft. Bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob das nach den ganzen Regenfällen auch was bringt? Egal - ich geh's jetzt raus und mach' mal so einen Test.
Ich melde mich wieder mit den Werten...


----------



## eggarts (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: "Verschreckte" Goldfische*

Komme jetzt gerade vom Wassertest - hier die Ergebnisse:  (* steht für das Zeichen dass ich nicht auf meiner Tastatur finden kann )
NO³ = 10
NO² =  0
GH  =  16*d
KH  = 6*d
pH  = 7,6
CI²  = 0
Laut Beipackzettel sieht das doch gar nicht schlecht aus, oder?


----------

